# New DecalGirl skins



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

http://www.decalgirl.com/browse.cfm/2,289.htm?nbc=&nbt=&ic=0

It looks like DecalGirl has added 13 new designs.


----------



## paisley (Nov 24, 2008)

Oooh, they have Van Gogh's Starry Night.

idon'tneedanotherskin  idon'tneedanotherskin  ireallydon't


----------



## Neversleepsawink;) (Dec 16, 2008)

luvmy4brats said:


> http://www.decalgirl.com/browse.cfm/2,289.htm?nbc=&nbt=&ic=0
> 
> It looks like DecalGirl has added 13 new designs.


Funny, I bought the purple paisley one for my cell phone last month. It is beautiful!!!!


----------



## Linda Cannon-Mott (Oct 28, 2008)

I like Mystere and Van Gogh's Starry Night.


----------



## Neversleepsawink;) (Dec 16, 2008)

There are a few I love....have to wait until my husband is back to work.  Once he is working again, I will eventually be able to buy a new skin


----------



## Linda Cannon-Mott (Oct 28, 2008)

I can't buy one either but we can look.


----------



## MeganW (Dec 28, 2008)

That's awesome!  I'd emailed them awhile back and requested Starry Night, and it looks great on the Kindle.  Of course, now that the K2 is rumored to be announced next Monday, I can't order it yet, just in case.  Bummer...


----------



## Kindleist (Jan 21, 2009)

Wow the Annihilator skin looks really good, im soooo tempted to yet it, but I just ordered the Mora skin a couple of days ago...


----------



## KindleGirl (Nov 11, 2008)

Oh my gosh!  I love the tropics one!! I just put on a new one about a month ago, so I don't need a new one yet.....but it's definitely on my list for later when the weather gets warm again. It will be a nice way to lead into summer!  Kudos to DecalGirl for the great skins!


----------



## Kathy (Nov 5, 2008)

KindleGirl said:


> Oh my gosh! I love the tropics one!! I just put on a new one about a month ago, so I don't need a new one yet.....but it's definitely on my list for later when the weather gets warm again. It will be a nice way to lead into summer! Kudos to DecalGirl for the great skins!


I love the tropics too. I want it. I just put the Lily skin on, but I still want it. I have to quit, don't I?


----------



## marianneg (Nov 4, 2008)

Awesome, a Matrix design!


----------



## wavsite (Nov 12, 2008)

marianner said:


> Awesome, a Matrix design!


Yeah, but I wonder how well that screensaver works. It's so dark, wouldn't it be a problem for the e-ink if it was on all the time?

Does anyone here use a really dark, black screensaver? How well does it work?


----------



## MonaSW (Nov 16, 2008)

What kind of problems are you thinking of? The image isn't going to burn in because e-ink doesn't do that.


----------



## Elijsha (Dec 10, 2008)

they take requests, i asked for 5 of thoughs skins 3 weeks ago. you really need to see  the skin to see if it ll work for K. so requests away.


----------



## ladyknight33 (Feb 2, 2009)

I havent even gotten my Kindle and I see three I would like to buy..................


----------



## kim (Nov 20, 2008)

I like the tropics too (I thought I'd be the only one).

After a few months of Minnesota snow, that palm tree looks mighty nice!


----------



## Toby (Nov 25, 2008)

Stop it! You now have me wanting to get 2 more!!!!!!!! Where is my tax refund? I guess I have to wait.


----------



## Guest (Feb 4, 2009)

I really like the Nadir!


----------



## Linda Cannon-Mott (Oct 28, 2008)

kim said:


> I like the tropics too (I thought I'd be the only one).
> 
> After a few months of Minnesota snow, that palm tree looks mighty nice!


Well, I looked again and I too like the tropics. The parrot is gorgeous. That is a perfect skin for Buffet/Parrot Heads fans! "Cheeseburger in Paradise"


----------



## ccs122300 (Dec 2, 2008)

I just ordered matching skins from here today for my kindle and blackberry!  I'm excited, but I was wondering; are these easy to put on?  I'm hoping so lol, but if not any tricks are welcome!


----------



## marianneg (Nov 4, 2008)

ccs122300 said:


> I just ordered matching skins from here today for my kindle and blackberry! I'm excited, but I was wondering; are these easy to put on? I'm hoping so lol, but if not any tricks are welcome!


I wouldn't say it's hard. Just be careful and take your time. And don't do what I did and forget to poke out the holes for the speaker on the back, especially if you plan to use it


----------



## Sariy (Jan 18, 2009)

NYCKindleFan said:


> I really like the Nadir!


I like it too. I want to match the phone to the Kindle, so I have to wait till it's all ready before buying.


----------



## ELDogStar (Dec 19, 2008)

It just isn't fair...

I have my case, I have a skin and I am still waiting for my Kindle.

I SIMPLY WILL NOT buy more skins (*or any other accessories) until I actual have something to put them on...

Keep repeating, until I believe myself...

Eric


----------



## kim (Nov 20, 2008)

ccs122300 said:


> I just ordered matching skins from here today for my kindle and blackberry! I'm excited, but I was wondering; are these easy to put on? I'm hoping so lol, but if not any tricks are welcome!


I think it's kind of intimidating when you get the skin, it looks really hard to put on. But there are plenty of keys and straight edges to help you align it correctly. As already mentioned, take your time and you will be pleasantly surprised.

Your new skin will add so much warmth and personality to the nekkid Kindle. I'm excited for you, I wish I could order more.


----------



## Vegas_Asian (Nov 2, 2008)

Kim would you like me to send you the colored version of the "happily ever after" photo?\

Edit: Here: Happily Ever After Color photo


----------



## ccs122300 (Dec 2, 2008)

marianner said:


> I wouldn't say it's hard. Just be careful and take your time. And don't do what I did and forget to poke out the holes for the speaker on the back, especially if you plan to use it





kim said:


> I think it's kind of intimidating when you get the skin, it looks really hard to put on. But there are plenty of keys and straight edges to help you align it correctly. As already mentioned, take your time and you will be pleasantly surprised.
> 
> Your new skin will add so much warmth and personality to the nekkid Kindle. I'm excited for you, I wish I could order more.


thanks so much for the tips. I'm an impatient girl so I hope I can go sloooowly! I might have a husband do it for me just in case


----------

